

Google vs. Yahoo: Who’s Greener? - piney
http://www.erichsen-group.com/GreenGoogle.html

======
aspir
When you factor in that Google is an active investor in wholesale wind power,
as well as the company's history of backing "green" startups through their
ventures program, it's no contest.

